# R35 General chit chat thread gone?



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Mods, apologies in advance if I've missed a post re reorganisation.

Seems that the chit chat threads have been pooled together, so it's now much harder to pick out threads concerning one model.

I assume this was deliberate, but what's the logic? Makes the forum harder to read for most surely?

Would appreciate your views. Thanks for all your efforts running a great site though.

Mick


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello, is there anymody out there?.


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

I can second the fact this new layout is a bit of pain...I used to literally come on and click "General R35 Chat"...that was it...I don't have any interest in R34/R33/R32 as I don't own one... if someone could explain the reason to change it would be appreciated...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I believe it's to increase integration of our users and to reduce reposts and dupe threads

too many 35 owers never look at any other part of the forum, and Skyline owners don't often look at the 35 sections

so

by bringing us all together, it will mean you guys see more of the GTR scene, and us Skyline boys don't think of the new car as being a seperate entity.

its different but you'll soon get used to it

It's all good

mook


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> I believe it's to increase integration of our users and to reduce reposts and dupe threads
> 
> too many 35 owers never look at any other part of the forum, and Skyline owners don't often look at the 35 sections
> 
> ...


Great stuff, good idea

As long as the general chit chat doesn't get merged with the 911 chitchat , all is fine . .lol


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

By mixing all the vehicle types any new thread will wizz down the page and out of sight (page 2) before anyone has read it!


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> I believe it's to increase integration of our users and to reduce reposts and dupe threads
> 
> too many 35 owers never look at any other part of the forum, and Skyline owners don't often look at the 35 sections
> 
> ...


I don't want to mingle with scutty R32 owners...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ticketmaster123 said:


> I don't want to mingle with scutty R32 owners...


Neither do I, but you soon get used to the smell 

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

waltong said:


> By mixing all the vehicle types any new thread will wizz down the page and out of sight (page 2) before anyone has read it!


lets see how it goes shall we, if it dont work, we will fix it

mook


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> lets see how it goes shall we, if it dont work, we will fix it
> 
> mook


Apologies. I'm such a drama queen! :bawling:


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

waltong said:


> By mixing all the vehicle types any new thread will wizz down the page and out of sight (page 2) before anyone has read it!


at least the unread threads from since you last logged on will still be highlighted in 'bold' yellow whether it's on page 1, 2 or 3 etc so aint all that bad 


Good idea mods, like it :thumbsup: from me


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

I must say I prefer it how it was as I have very little interest in the other models, but let's see if it grows on me.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Can we have a seperate section for black edition black car owners as we are obviously a lot brighter than the rest. TA.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree - why mix it all up?

I can understand the need to amalgamate. But it shouldn't be an arranged marriage.....

We want the R35 General chit Chat Forum back please. The merge has taken all lost a lot of the specific GENERAL GTR R35 threads.

You can have a General Chit Chat Forum too as well as a General R35.

Other than that - goo job of reorganising.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

How about this for an idea:

If you are starting a thread in chit chat and it relates to a specific model, just put the model number at the start of the thread title, eg:

*R35 - where has my lovely chit chat sub-forum gone?*

If all posters did likewise for their repsective models, it would be dead easy to weed out what you're interested in from what you're not and you may just take a peek at other model threads as well. I'm a genius!!!!:chuckle:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm all confused. Its like I've chopped a thumb off or something. I might make another thread on this same subject for people to share my confusion.:runaway:uke:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Agreed - but people won't preface it with R35.

*Daft idea to merge.*


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I think its that I had got used to it the way it was. On MLR all evo models are mixed and it never bothered me but I guess people don't like change.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Wildrover said:


> I agree - why mix it all up?
> 
> I can understand the need to amalgamate. But it shouldn't be an arranged marriage.....
> 
> ...


1+.......it was much better befor...everyone from the R35 guys who is interested in the older models will look in the section for them....now its far to complicated....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

but

it's chit chat.

you've still got very specific

Nissan R35 GTR Maintenance
R35 Technical
R35 Ordering
R35 Brakes, Wheels, Tyres and Suspension
R35 Bodywork, Bodykits, Interior and Exterior Trim

so, threads about interesting stuff, like drag times, ring records etc get to be seen by everyone, and stuff about how big the premiums ashtrays are can go into the right section.

Like I say, give it a chance at least

mook


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't have any grief with a Chit Chat Forum.

But most of the lost threads were specific R35 threads: 

Such as: Cancellation.

The merger of Forums could have left the R35 General Chit Chat and renamed it - to something more appropriate. Now we have lost all of the useful threads in a Huge General Chit Chat Forum.

Sorry to bang on about it - but it is a small gripe.....I will be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

how is it lost? just click the "view new posts" tab and it's there. if a thread is popular it will always be at the top

i never click individual forums, just click my control panel to see if my subscribed threads have been updated or click the "new posts" button and every thread since i last logged on shows up.

like i say, give it a chance

mook

p.s. the "cancelled" thread should really be in the "ordering" forum


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Wildrover said:


> Agreed - but people won't preface it with R35.
> 
> *Daft idea to merge.*


I agree.

Although I had R32,33 and 34, the fact is that I've come on here to read about R35s as it's a new car and to see if other owners have thoughts/issues etc. I don't want to have to read through every new thread to see if it relates to R35s (which are relevant to me) and others (which are not).

Also a big push for the Club/Forum is surely to get the masses of new R35 owners on here, this will not help if they come here to find that all the chat is about different (and in their eyes unrelated) models.

VERY BAD MOVE.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> click the "new posts" button and every thread since i last logged on shows up.


But then you have to go into every thread to see if it relates to R35 or not - thats the problem.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

and i thought i was going crazy


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Guy said:


> I agree.
> 
> Although I had R32,33 and 34, the fact is that I've come on here to read about R35s as it's a new car and to see if other owners have thoughts/issues etc. I don't want to have to read through every new thread to see if it relates to R35s (which are relevant to me) and others (which are not).
> 
> ...


Oh stop being such a drama queen!

I've just scanned through every single topic title on this sub-forum and every single thread is titled in a way which tells us what car the topic is related to. They either say 34 or 35 or whatever in the title. I will of course take on board any comments and criticisms but only if they are with merit.

Most of the complaints on this thread are actually factually incorrect as they claim that you cannot discern between one car and another, which is completely untrue.

Furthermore, the respective cars still have their own sub forums for the more technical discussions.

Everything needs to be tested anyway before being dismissed, I'd like more than a few hours before the bulldozers come in


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

Im all for change but who's great idea was this merge!?
It was much better before & Ive been told numerous times that as i've never owned a Skyline I'm not really part of the family anyway :bawling:
Only joking.. Lets see how it goes..


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmm I think my R35 ChitChat suddenly got very Technical. See you there. 


Rich


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Oh stop being such a drama queen!
> 
> I've just scanned through every single topic title on this sub-forum and every single thread is titled in a way which tells us what car the topic is related to. They either say 34 or 35 or whatever in the title. I will of course take on board any comments and criticisms but only if they are with merit.
> 
> ...


At least I own a GTR, beetle-boy :chuckle: opcorn:


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Got to agree it was a 1000 times better before no offence but i have no interest in Skylines allready brassed off trying to follow threads i was reading!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

How about a poll of R35 owners to see what they want....


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

paul__k said:


> How about a poll of R35 owners to see what they want....


Or... We could give it a chance and see how it feels after a couple of weeks...:thumbsup:

Mook


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

paul__k said:


> How about a poll of R35 owners to see what they want....


I vote for back to how it was - much harder to keep up now and many of the "chit chat" items were really in the wrong section so are "lost" to the R35 section.

D


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Cant say I noticed anything differant untill this thread started .Dont see what the problem is ,forums fine.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

The Forums are fine.

With just the one exception........ :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:

Interesting to note that all those that have commented on it want a specific R35 Chit Chat Forum - it isn't too much to ask, is it?

All those against appear to be the Admin/Mod team.

If we apply the logic of merge threads - why not Merge the R35 - R34 - R33 - R32 Technical Forums into one - ect.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Just give it a chance. The segregation of the two generations is far more negative than a few misplaced threads

there are things that happen in the 35 section that no skyline owner would see and vice versa. This way we are all standing in the same room and hopefully people will feel more involved

like I say, at least give it some time?!?!?!?

Mook


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow!

I'm amazed how many R35 owners arn't even interested in the older models, Not true GTR enthusiasts in my eyes....Just a sports car owners!

Me, I enjoy reading about the new car as much as the older models, And I would have thought the R35ers would be interested to see where the following of the GTR comes from....But by the look of it, they will just move on to a different make of car if something comes out that is better!

....Maybe it will be better to give them back their forum, And keep all the true Skyline/GTR fans together:flame::GrowUp:

....Rant ends.


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry but i have no intrest in skylines, i just want to talk and read about R35 issues much to hard to follow threads now, you now have to flick through page after page to find the threads your following, i for one will say goodnight and look for something more R35 specific..

Regards


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

NAGTROC is R35 specific.

I'm the same as you - I did and do like the old Skylines - but its not those cars I want to talk about.

It's the R35 I want to talk about and I don't want to trawl through lots of threads to find R35 chat!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

GBH said:


> much to hard to follow threads now, you now have to flick through page after page to find the threads your following,
> 
> Regards


No you don't. Just turn on thread subscriptions in the user control panel. That way every thread you ever post on or subscribe to is shown in your user cp

Open your minds people, it'll be fine


mook


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

I run 3 websites and i fully understand how it feels very personel when some body says a change dosnt work, but theres so much skyline chit cat it swamps anything about R35,s honestley most people wont say anything they'l just leave...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Sub Boy said:


> Wow!
> 
> I'm amazed how many R35 owners arn't even interested in the older models.


Welcome to the real world 

The R32-4 were a specialist model mainly imported by enthusiasts, mainly used cars, with a very small official new import batch. The R35 is a mainstream model sold on a much larger scale and the vast majority of purchasers will come from other cars and when they sell will move elsewhere again. It's no different to expecting that every purchaser of a 997 Turbo has some interest in 1989 911 Turbo (aka 930), there will be some that do, but most wouldn't even know what it is.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Guy said:


> Welcome to the real world
> 
> The R32-4 were a specialist model mainly imported by enthusiasts, mainly used cars, with a very small official new import batch. .




I wish that the r35 had followed that trend too:smokin:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Only 35 owners have raised issue so far, Lets see how the whole forum responds. I still maintain the worrys are unfounded at this time but the change isn't set in concrete but writing it off so quickly is foolhardy

a lot of threads in both sections cross models and therefore have no place, such as ring times, tuning shop reports etc

afterall a thread about a top secret 35 is of interest to all Gtr owners, and it would be a shame that such threads were restricted to a section only a minority of our users view

can we agree to give it a chance, gbh, wildrover. Please?

nook


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a sujestion (pls dont tell me where to stick it) why not keep the R35 forum as it was and copy the threads in to the General Chit Chat forum so every body sees them and people with a R35 only intreast can follow there topics with ease


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Or you could just give it a chance as Mook said


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Oh stop being such a drama queen!
> 
> I've just scanned through every single topic title on this sub-forum and every single thread is titled in a way which tells us what car the topic is related to. They either say 34 or 35 or whatever in the title. I will of course take on board any comments and criticisms but only if they are with merit.
> 
> ...


Spot on.

More then that:

The R35 GTR forum as it was before, was neveless a playground for beginners with a very young car. This might have been amusing for the people who contributed their first experiences of the new GTR with other new owners, but thoses threads won't be remembered in a few years.

What counts from now on is that the R35s get ripped in to pieces, tuned, modified, crashed, transformed, repainted . . .ex. (without somebody mentioning the words: HPC and warranty!

The R35 GTR is out nearly 2years and only about 5 peeps had a JDM car since then . . .but as everyone only get his car about today, 99% of the stuff posted in the previous R35 chitchat were merly new car ownership issues (delivery, warranty, spec, first experiences, ) . . .. which is very thin content compared to the Skyline GTR chitchat where peeps throw the same money of an R35 in to an RB and blow it up after a week.

If in future somebody feels nostalgic about this year,when the R35s where delivered and everyone relating his experiences, can use the good old optimized "SEARCH FUNCTION".

Also am I an old fanatic and think deeply that the heritage of the Skyline GTRs must stand in the front window of this forum and not the new GTR. After time, in a few years, the R35 will also be part of this heritage and hopefully the next R36, 37s as well some day.:clap:


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

i like it the new way as i read all the forums.....:bowdown1:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Clearly the 35 has now been accepted by the establishment, as a skyline


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

New layout is not my cup of tea to be honest.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Here's an example of why we have done it.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/122779-warning-car-purchase-scam.html - worthy advice to all, and not really suitable for "non-skyline" chat

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/122780-quick-importing-question.html - applies to all models

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/122809-nissan-dna.html - how we came to be here in the first place

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/122743-fastest-fire-engine-world.html - you really think this is a 35 specific thread?
By page two, there are theads two days old

so things aren't dissapearing down the page, and if you aren't sure what model a thread is about, just hover your mouse over the title. It soon becomes clear.

You must remember, a while ago this place was a negative, worrying argument of a place. We implored people to chill, focus on the positives and quit whinging until the new car arrived.

which it did. and look at how the atmostphere changed. VDC has stop being discussed, and warranty issues are few and far between.

so, please, in the same vein, give this change a CHANCE. Yes it's different, but that doesn't automatically make it worse. We want the place to bne a community as a whole, and the charity day at Bruntingthorpe, and the sheer enthusiasm of the 35 owners there showed that we are kindred spirits and share common interests.

so you don't want to read about Skylines, you don't have to. but you might find Skyline owners WANT to read about the 35, and by joining the sections, it invites them to comment and partake in the future of the marque.

Mook


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

To be fair I think Mook has a point & even though I preffered it before I can see that continuing the way it was does segregate us (35 owners) to all the other enthusiasts..
When I look at other car forums like 'club scuderia' (ferrari owners) I cant imagine a section specifically for F430 owners etc etc
Many owners of F40's chat & swap stories with Mondial owners & read about eachothers experiences..
It may piss a few 35 owners off now but I'm sure its best for the future..


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

ferdi p said:


> When I look at other car forums like 'club scuderia' (ferrari owners) I cant


You post on Club Scuderia ??.... tsh Those boys wind me up. F-Chat maybe, CS no....

Anyway, as you were


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Here's an example of why we have done it.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/122779-warning-car-purchase-scam.html - worth advice to all, and not really suitable for "non-skyline" chat
> 
> ...


Mook for president.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Spot on.
> 
> More then that:
> 
> ...


Exactly THIS!

+1 Chris. 

This is what GT-R's are all about. 

I understand that for some it takes some time to get used too (Not for me, I read the whole board) but it's all for the better. :thumbsup:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

"There may be trouble ahead"


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

clint thrust said:


> "There may be trouble ahead"


you've not pressed the VDC button have you?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Although I will need to get used missing the general R35 chit chat, I think this is an idea worth trying at least. Straight away dismissing it is just too easy.

I always intended to read a bit more on the other boards but never really did. Now I will have to. I can decide only after a while whether I like it or not. I reckon it will be nice to chit chat on general topics with owners of other GTRs. Quite often the incrowd on the R35 board was a bit narrow minded on some subjects. For now I like the idea, let's see how I think about it in a few weeks time.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> you've not pressed the VDC button have you?


LOL!.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I think its a very good move from all the mods:clap::clap:

Mick.


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

If R35 owners wanted to read about the 33 and the 34 etc (and vice versa) they could do that before anyway so i don't see why the change. It would have also been nice to be asked our opinion before such a big reorganisation it was done.

Personally i only have interest in the 35 and so it will be more chew to go through everything posted, i will go with it for now because some feel it's a good thing (i'm nice like that) but feel it's a backward step.
The Porsche forum i read has changed to separate sections for different models and i much prefer it so we shall see.

Leave it a few months and then let us vote.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

obzi said:


> If R35 owners wanted to read about the 33 and the 34 etc (and vice versa) they could do that before anyway so i don't see why the change. It would have also been nice to be asked our opinion before such a big reorganisation it was done.
> 
> Personally i only have interest in the 35 and so it will be more chew to go through everything posted, i will go with it for now because some feel it's a good thing (i'm nice like that) but feel it's a backward step.
> The Porsche forum i read has changed to separate sections for different models and i much prefer it so we shall see.
> ...


This is a Nissan Skyline Forum so we should look and read about Nissan Skylines.

You never know you might even get to like the other models as well.

I like the R35 very much but its to slow for me, We all have opinions.

Mick.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

I thought i was going mad when i logged onto this forum other day and clicked my usual spot. I understand why you have done what you have done. It might grow on me but i doubt it will tbh. The thing is is that the new GTR is a completly different piece of technology compared to that of the older models and i think the majority of new/potential owners realise that and would probably like their old section back to normal so they can find things easily etc. We are all still on the same forum so i dont see a problem with organising things into their seperate groupings (R35 section). Makes it neater imo.

thanks

scrappy


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

*Miss the old forums*

Sorry no matter which way I look at it the old forums were better. Maybe the solution is to add a separate forum for model agnostic chit-chat, but the old 35 chit chat forum was worth browsing every few days, this one is getting on my nerves... sorry, just being honest.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Sub Boy said:


> Wow!
> 
> I'm amazed how many R35 owners arn't even interested in the older models, Not true GTR enthusiasts in my eyes....Just a sports car owners!
> 
> ...


I've got to say I agree wholeheartedly with Sub Boy. Its obvious from the predominently R35 owners posting in this thread that they have no interest in the older models and frankly I don't want be bored shitless reading about this or that warranty problem, resale values or VDC......ZZZZzzz. Most R35 owners don't appear to be GT-R enthusiasts or interested in the mark as such.....its just another sports car to them so let them have their own chit chat section and save us Skyline GT-R enthusiasts from the drudgery that is the R35 section.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> Clearly the 35 has now been accepted by the establishment, as a skyline


What's a 35 ?? :chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Half of a 70 ?


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> Half of a 70 ?


And twice the ability of an old school Skyline.

Bring on the R35 GT-R! 

That's why the Forums should be separate.

New generation: R35

Old generation: Skyline


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Wildrover said:


> And twice the ability of an old school Skyline.
> 
> Bring on the R35 GT-R!
> 
> ...


you don't think the 1980's r32 and the 2000 r34 are different generations? 

Give it a chance. It will not be undone withOut it having been given a chance

mook


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Well done all 35 owners who posted on here - nice to feel you'd like to mingle with fellow members and enthusiasts and make an effort to see if we can create one big happy club.

New technology and model it may be, like R34s and R33s before you, however, those owners still managed to show common courtesy & control and tried to integrate.

Still, at least you've all been honest and we know how we stand...suppose none of you will want to join us at trackdays or events as you have no interest in our old models:sadwavey:

I wouldn't be surprised if M6BEG & similar owners of "old models" with considerably more power looked down there noses at you as you "appear" to be doing to us "old model" owners in this thread - last laugh to them, ay!:bowdown1::chuckle:

...and you wonder why hardly any of us have commented on this thread.:chairshot


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

IMS - sorry.

I'm sure the previous generation cars are brilliant.

Personally, (and I don't deny its my opinion), I want to discuss R35 stuff and not the previous cars. 

YES, happy to socialize if I ever attend a meet - but not much chance these days.

Promise to make no more comments on this thread as it appears the dead is done and either we accept the change or move on.


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

*It's not about looking down...*

Why should having separate boards have anything do with "looking down"? It's about a better organized forum that's just as interesting when one has 10 mins as when there's time to browse around all the forums. Sure I know there are still model specific technical boards and so on, but they were rarely used and in practice everything ended up in chit-chat...

I'm sure many share my view - I'm not looking down on anyone or anything, my R35 is my 2nd GTR, 4th Nissan, and many R35 owners including myself coming from other brands with greater "bragging rights" wouldn't even be here with that mindset.

In any case let's put things in perspective - it's just a car.... Cheers.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Wildrover said:


> Promise to make no more comments on this thread as it appears the dead is done and either we accept the change or move on.


am I on your ignore list or something?

Have I not said NUMEROUS times that it's NOT set in stone and subject to reversal if it's clear it doesn't work?

You clearly have made up your mind and personally I feel that's narrow minded and disrespectful to our intentions

you can move on if you like, but hopefully those others who instinctlvly dislike the change will at least give it a chance, understanding all the while that we will make decision based upon opinions formed from a few weeks of experiance

mook


----------



## GOLDMINE (Apr 5, 2009)

m6beg said:


> This is a Nissan Skyline Forum so we should look and read about Nissan Skylines.
> 
> You never know you might even get to like the other models as well.
> 
> ...


well mick i doubt if its to slow for you its a better car than you got, R35 would lace your out of date model round any track your problem is you can,t afford one.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Pretty clear division here really:

1. Those people who own R35s almost all want it the way it was.

2. Those who own other models (do any moderators own an R35 BTW?), prefer it the new way.

Of course it's the moderators who get to enforce their will without even asking or having the courtesy to invite discussion first from the R35 section.

I'm disappointed, but hey-ho, thats life I guess.

Guy


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

change is always difficult especially when it is not communicated correctly. To make change and then try to explain why is not good in any enviroment and causes in general confusion and blame.

I would seriously suggest that thing go back to as they were and that a poll is taken before changes are made in the future as this is a democracy is it not

I personally dont care as long as i can easily access what is of interest:smokin: and thats stuff to make the beast faster:clap:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Boys

I love all the Skylines and I read all the forum but I read what I want to read, I have already flicked through a load of threads to fine out which one is about my car.

I would really like to see the R35 chit chat back as I know it is just chit chat but it is related to the R35 GTR rather than all things GTR.

Kp


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

What a sad state we find ourselves in when newish forum members dont seem to want to search through a section of a forum to find a thread or two.

The GTROC recently helped raise over £1800 for worthy causes at Bruntingthorpe. This event was first advertised on 29th March. On the 29th May 2009 i put a thread in the 35 chit chat section as we had only one R35 owner who had put his name down. Sadly some R35 owners didnt even realise there was a members section of the forum 
Anyway we had 9 new members come along to meet up with some of us with our older cars and a great day was had by all. So what im saying is a little searching may not be a bad thing.

Now if you dont want to intergrate thats fine but you`ve bought a GTR and your on the GTR Forum does it really matter if that GTR has 32, 33, 34 or 35 on it. This section is for chatting about your car, simples.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

GOLDMINE said:


> well mick i doubt if its to slow for you its a better car than you got, R35 would lace your out of date model round any track your problem is you can,t afford one.


sorry but i had to laugh at this comment


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Trouble is a lot (not all ) 35 owners think the 35 is the GTR and there was nothing before ,if you dont like the register piss off ,the 35 is just another model along the line ,differance is most of the moaners on here would not have bought the car as it would have meant importing one .I wish the damn thing was never made for the UK or ltd like the 33 or 34 to about 80 units .


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

obzi said:


> If R35 owners wanted to read about the 33 and the 34 etc (and vice versa) they could do that before anyway so i don't see why the change. It would have also been nice to be asked our opinion before such a big reorganisation it was done.
> 
> Personally i only have interest in the 35 and so it will be more chew to go through everything posted, i will go with it for now because some feel it's a good thing (i'm nice like that) but feel it's a backward step.
> The Porsche forum i read has changed to separate sections for different models and i much prefer it so we shall see.
> ...





Sorry ,why should any one ask you opinion on such a trivial matter .By the way it's not a Porsche forum numb nuts .


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

obzi said:


> If R35 owners wanted to read about the 33 and the 34 etc (and vice versa) they could do that before anyway so i don't see why the change. It would have also been nice to be asked our opinion before such a big reorganisation it was done.
> 
> Personally i only have interest in the 35 and so it will be more chew to go through everything posted, i will go with it for now because some feel it's a good thing (i'm nice like that) but feel it's a backward step.
> The Porsche forum i read has changed to separate sections for different models and i much prefer it so we shall see.
> ...


Mate, every one is entitled to his own opinions or as here, to his own preferences, likings . .

The issue here is unfortunately an other one then on most US-GTR forums or other inernational GTR forums, which have been created in 2007 only for the R35 GTR event: This forum was build up from 2000 onwards and the reason the R35 GTR was covered so extensively and insider infos shared on this side about the R35 made possible . . . is attributed to the very profesionals, enthusiasts, fans and fanatics of the Nissan Skyline GTR movement.
Also is this movement one , amongst many others that launched the JDM wave, the explosion of popularity of Japanese import cars world wide.

Which means that the R35 GTR is just a tiny 2 years phenomena compared to this heritage . .and I even not mention the much older GTR heritage which resides in japan and was started with the Hakosuka ex . . . .


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Guy said:


> Those who own other models (do any moderators own an R35 BTW?), prefer it the new way.


Yep, Robbie J owns an R35.

---



GOLDMINE said:


> well mick i doubt if its to slow for you its a better car than you got, R35 would lace your out of date model round any track your problem is you can,t afford one.


opcorn: 

---

Personally I thought we'd started to make some headway with the 'them and us' scenario and see some integration between the new cars and old cars, however it seems not. I never realized there were so many R35 owners not interested in the cars that their's has evolved from...oh well, at least we know where we stand now.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

stealth said:


> Trouble is a lot (not all ) 35 owners think the 35 is the GTR and there was nothing before ,if you dont like the register piss off ,the 35 is just another model along the line ,differance is most of the moaners on here would not have bought the car as it would have meant importing one .I wish the damn thing was never made for the UK or ltd like the 33 or 34 to about 80 units .


:clap:


----------



## blue62 (Apr 19, 2009)

Guy said:


> Pretty clear division here really:
> 
> 1. Those people who own R35s almost all want it the way it was.
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

blue62 said:


> What he said.




Join date April 2009 ,posts 5 !


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Guys this is getting out of hand, I have wanted a Skyline for over ten years and have loved the car since I first saw one. I am a true baby of the playstation generation. I have got the GT-R book written by Andy Milddlehurst (which every GTR/Skyline owner should have) and to be honest the R34 is my favorite - I am going to buy one next year once I get a house with a double garage. This does not mean I dont want to read about stuff specific to the R32, R33 and R34, I do, but I want to read about it at my leisure. I own and R35 so I would like to invest my time learning and reading about the car I own. If I have some spare time or a lazy Sunday I will read the rest of the forum - I love the R34 track toy that has been built from the ground up and I cannot wait for each installment but as I say I would like to read about it when I have time.

Please can we either have the forum back the way it was or just all agree to prefix our posts with R32, R33, R34, R35 or RR for all of them. I know I am not a paid up member and I have not been on here since it's inception but as I user I do think I and many like me add something to this excellent forum. 

I think the issue is that at this point in time there are not enough R35 posters to balance out the Chit Chat section so there are equal amounts of R35 posts. In the future I hope there will be and personally think that will be a better time to integrate - on the flip side if it gets to the point that the R35 posts dominate the chit chat room then it should again be seperated.

Just my thoughts.

Kp


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

stealth said:


> Trouble is a lot (not all ) 35 owners think the 35 is the GTR and there was nothing before ,if you dont like the register piss off ,the 35 is just another model along the line ,differance is most of the moaners on here would not have bought the car as it would have meant importing one .I wish the damn thing was never made for the UK or ltd like the 33 or 34 to about 80 units .


I don't think that's quite true.

I knew all about the previous models. Nearly bought an R32 GT, but that doesn't mean I want to read about them in an R35 Chit Chat thread.

Anyone interested in Motorsport exploits know about the way the Skylines conquered Bathhurst.

But as I say I don't want to sift through all the threads to find specific R35 threads.

And YES I know about SEARCH functions - but why have the ADMIN team made it more difficult to use the site?

Judging from the responses I guess this layout is here to stay? YES?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

GOLDMINE said:


> well mick i doubt if its to slow for you its a better car than you got, R35 would lace your out of date model round any track your problem is you can,t afford one.


This is a true shit reaction and makes me understand why many 32/33/34 owners think we are cocks. Really guys, this forum was started as a Skyline forum, we do not pay for the privilege to post/read here. The administrator/mods have the right to amend the forum. if you really don't like it you can also just not post/read here anymore. In fact, if you know it that much better and wanna put the time/effort in it like the admin and mods put in this , give it a try. Do your own forum

For now I would suggest everybody to take a chill pill and go on talking about the car. Suggest you mention R35 in the subject when starting a thread if you want to avoid "people who can't afford an R35 reading it!uke:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

mambastu said:


> I've got to say I agree wholeheartedly with Sub Boy. Its obvious from the predominently R35 owners posting in this thread that they have no interest in the older models and frankly I don't want be bored shitless reading about this or that warranty problem, resale values or VDC......ZZZZzzz. Most R35 owners don't appear to be GT-R enthusiasts or interested in the mark as such.....its just another sports car to them so let them have their own chit chat section and save us Skyline GT-R enthusiasts from the drudgery that is the R35 section.


Hear hear!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Wildrover said:


> Judging from the responses I guess this layout is here to stay? YES?


are you KIDDING ME????????


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Guys this is getting out of hand, I have wanted a Skyline for over ten years and have loved the car since I first saw one. I am a true baby of the playstation generation. I have got the GT-R book written by Andy Milddlehurst (which every GTR/Skyline owner should have) and to be honest the R34 is my favorite - I am going to buy one next year once I get a house with a double garage. This does not mean I dont want to read about stuff specific to the R32, R33 and R34, I do, but I want to read about it at my leisure. I own and R35 so I would like to invest my time learning and reading about the car I own. If I have some spare time or a lazy Sunday I will read the rest of the forum - I love the R34 track toy that has been built from the ground up and I cannot wait for each installment but as I say I would like to read about it when I have time.
> 
> Please can we either have the forum back the way it was or just all agree to prefix our posts with R32, R33, R34, R35 or RR for all of them. I know I am not a paid up member and I have not been on here since it's inception but as I user I do think I and many like me add something to this excellent forum.
> 
> ...


So even with the special deal on offer for R35 owners, you still haven't officially joined. Two coats of paint. I think in that light, your opinion is worthless.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Quite what people think I mean by "give it a chance". 

Seems with no car yet sone just like to moan

it's NOT PERMANENT if the feeling is it hasn't worked, but it'll take more than a day and involve a lot more mature discussion

we didn't do a poll beforehand because people are scared of change, even for the better

mook


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

This turning out to be more interesting than the day you accidently turn your VDC off.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Wildrover said:


> I don't think that's quite true.
> 
> I knew all about the previous models. Nearly bought an R32 GT, ?






Yeah! I nearly went to the moon


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

clint thrust said:


> So even with the special deal on offer for R35 owners, you still haven't officially joined. Two coats of paint. I think in that light, your opinion is worthless.


Mate,

There is nothing that says I have to be a paid up member, information and the forum are free. You want to spend money on it then fine I am happy for you. I see you have a post count of 400+ it's just a shame they are all aimless. To be honest I think you are just here to wind people up - I have not seen one post from you that actually adds value, just negative or provocative comments.

So add some value to the paid up members and post something useful, if you are incapable of this then go FYS and waste someone elses day.

Thanks for your input.

Kp


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

If you want to see real dreamers, go the the Ferrari website.

Who cares if we are all in one section. I am reading posts now from members I would not normally have association with because I rarely leave the R35 section. I have actually spent quite a while reading abiout the other marques. I was never a fan of the R32 or R33 (I like the 300ZX better) but I like the R34 and I am fascinated by the modding that goes on!.

Leave it as it is until it's proven that it doesn't work.

Trouble is, a lot of the R35 owners are looking down their noses at the earlier cars (I have met a few owners at the academy and the dealer) and feel that they are just a little bit superior. Like the guy in Newcastle who's comment was "but they are only buying a Micra" etc. etc.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Mate,
> 
> There is nothing that says I have to be a paid up member, information and the forum are free. You want to spend money on it then fine I am happy for you. I see you have a post count of 400+ it's just a shame they are all aimless. To be honest I think you are just here to wind people up - I have not seen one post from you that actually adds value, just negative or provocative comments.
> 
> ...


HA got ya!.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

GOLDMINE said:


> well mick i doubt if its to slow for you its a better car than you got, R35 would lace your out of date model round any track your problem is you can,t afford one.


How about the quarter mile track:thumbsup:

Mick.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

tomgtr said:


> This is a true shit reaction :


:bowdown1:




tomgtr said:


> Really guys, this forum was started as a Skyline forum, :


Sorry but thats wrong, it has and always will be a GTR forum, but other models have been heavily welcomed.



tomgtr said:


> For now I would suggest everybody to take a chill pill and go on talking about the car. Suggest you mention R35 in the subject when starting a thread if you want to avoid "people who can't afford an R35 reading it!uke:


Personally i cant see what all the moaning is about, but then some of the new users have done no favours for themselves, since joining the forum all we`ve had in the 35 section is moans about warrenty, VDC off, gearbox`s etc. So i suppose more moaning should have been expected



Wildrover said:


> All those against appear to be the Admin/Mod team.


Absolute tosh, theres only myself Mook and Blowdog who have posted on here. Maybe you`d like to tell me how many Moderators?Administrators there are? 



Mookistar said:


> but
> it's chit chat.
> you've still got very specific
> Nissan R35 GTR Maintenance
> ...


Like he said.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Mate,
> 
> There is nothing that says I have to be a paid up member, information and the forum are free. You want to spend money on it then fine I am happy for you. I see you have a post count of 400+ it's just a shame they are all aimless. To be honest I think you are just here to wind people up - I have not seen one post from you that actually adds value, just negative or provocative comments.
> 
> ...





clint thrust said:


> HA got ya!.


Your nuts you are.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

stealth said:


> Yeah! I nearly went to the moon


Best post in this thread.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a real shame to see rivaling camps. Can't we just get along and give this a try?
How hard is that?!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

This forum is the Skyline and GTR forum and is the home and host of the GTR Register. It is also the home and host of the GTROC which is


> "the official Skyline and GTR Owners Club". There are separate sections for specific Skyline chat and separate sections for GTR chat as well as separate sections for the Owners Club paid up members. All seem very well defined and specifically targeted at key discussion areas. Within the general chat are conversations and threads that cross over between the GTR, Skyline and Owners Club discussions. No-one ever minded there was one Insurance area or one Garages area or one Gallery or one ICE etc. So the only change is for general chat and why should GTR owners not want to involve Skyline drivers of the opportunity to participate in discussion? And vice versa?
> 
> To my mind this seems a good way forward and will help new GTR owners understand more about the history of the forum, the club, the marque and our relationship with Nissan. Similarly it will see Skyline drivers understand more about the third generation GTR. I see nothing but good on this new structure and believe anyone who doesn't get it that this is ONE CLUB and this is ONE FORUM really doesn't get the idea of community, comraderie, support and friendship.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Guy said:


> Pretty clear division here really:
> 
> 1. Those people who own R35s almost all want it the way it was.
> 
> ...


I guess that sums up the situation. Having read every post on this subject most of the complaints are from people who are not paid up club members, are new R35 owners and have only recently joined the forum or have rejoined after some absence. Clearly no idea of the history and heritage of the club, the forum, the GTR brand or anything else that went before. However, most interesting was your comment, Guy sorry - (_and I am sure you didn't mean it but it's a good example - sorry to 'pick on you' like that_) when you stated_ "invite discussion first from the R35 section"_. Clearly the view is it's only the R35 section that counts and any invitation to discuss first is not needed with those that have supported the club and the forum from the very outset and still make up the vast majority of forum users, club members, track day participants and social event attendees.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

This thread has drowned in ridicule, sorry.
I will exercise my oppressive right as forum owner to close this thread, but not without putting a final comment across.

Many people have been irked by the lack of democracy with this decision. However, ironically, most of those complaining are not GTROC members, so based on this outcry of democratic abuse, we do not quite see you guys paying your 'taxes' in order to be heard as a vote.

Still, it is obvious that this has not been met as well as we'd hoped by the minority (based on how many users this forum has, it's still only a couple of people who are vocal about it). But, I am not going to revert on my decision without even an attempt being made to test it out for a few weeks. 

As forum owner, I promise to revert back to the original state if there are clear and concise reasons for doing so. I will open another thread 1st September asking people how they feel the new change is. If it's still not liked, I guarantee you I will place it back to how it was 

There is a well intended reason for this change. It's to encourage community sharing and exposure to all sub-brands. It really is to promote happiness and championing of the GTR 'spirit'. 

Meanwhile, Guy, just when you thought you could rely on your friends to support you. I know where I stand 

I will close this thread in an hour or so, just in case anybody wants to respond directly to my post. Please remember though that any further requests to revert will be fruitless, I wish to give it an opportunity to work first. We are in the middle of a MASSSSSSIVE site upgrade. Everything will be changing, for the better. But, I will not be doing this without YOUR input first. A survey will be going out soon where your voice will be heard and will help to dictate the future of this community.

Cheers,

Cem


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> This forum is the Skyline and GTR forum and is the home and host of the GTR Register. It is also the home and host of the GTROC which is "the official Skyline and GTR Owners Club". There are separate sections for specific Skyline chat and separate sections for GTR chat as well as separate sections for the Owners Club paid up members. All seem very well defined and specifically targeted at key discussion areas.  Within the general chat are conversations and threads that cross over between the GTR, Skyline and Owners Club discussions. No-one ever minded there was one Insurance area or one Garages area or one Gallery or one ICE etc. So the only change is for general chat and why should GTR owners not want to involve Skyline drivers of the opportunity to participate in discussion? And vice versa?
> 
> To my mind this seems a good way forward and will help new GTR owners understand more about the history of the forum, the club, the marque and our relationship with Nissan. Similarly it will see Skyline drivers understand more about the third generation GTR. I see nothing but good on this new structure and believe anyone who doesn't get it that this is ONE CLUB and this is ONE FORUM really doesn't get the idea of *community, comraderie, support and friendship.*


Amen to that and I have specially highlighted four words in red for this occaison.

@Guy, mate, you know that I allways disagree with everything you post and also this time. I don't know if it is some kind of boring pase you find your self in or if you just pop up from time to time to lamentate about the forum, when you actually wanted to rant about the bad weather.

I agree that a focus on an R35 specific section, as you have pointed out, has it's positive outcomes: masses of new GTROC members, thausends of R35 GTR related site visits, . . . . but I feel that you sometimes or many times don't take the issues of the true Nissan/Skyline/ GTR enthusiasts as serious as you should, being a former owner of GTRs, as you mentioned it before. I have the feeling that you allways look upon this forum as an old horse (you probably connected to the board by a 12k modem in 2001 ), who has experienced everything and has got bored on the way and then wants to put a cold shower on the few enthusiastic flames still burning within this forum. You should have a GTR avatar and mention that you owned all of them in your sig., then you should hammer the good old passion of GTR enthusiasm in to the heads of the newbie R35 owners with no clue for GTR heritage or at least the forum heritage, they signed up to be part of.

PS: ohhh,  . .and NO, we don't need a specific R35 GTR chitchat just because you think the "search Function" hasn't evolved from 2001 or because you first want to look at 100 R35 topics , before you actually know, what you might be interested in today . . .:chuckle:

Regards
Chris


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Sounds fair to me - I was going to pay to join today but I don't know my VIN number and my GTR is at the HPC for a bumper respray.

I will join as soon as I can find it and before you all yell look in the log book - I am on holiday, I have even tried phoning the HPC but no answer.

Must be busy taking all those orders for GTRs

Kp


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Sounds fair to me - I was going to pay to join today but I don't know my VIN number and my GTR is at the HPC for a bumper respray.
> 
> I will join as soon as I can find it and before you all yell look in the log book - I am on holiday, I have even tried phoning the HPC but no answer.
> 
> ...


Do I still have to GFM.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I think this should be awarded "thread of the week".

Like I said, since the change I have explored the site a lot more and am really enjoying it. Leave it as is it's great.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

OK I am probably a typical R35 Forum member? New to the Forum and to the R35, not many posts to my name? Stated browsing the Forum when I placed my first pre-order, then joined shortly after the official orders were taken.

I rarely stray outside the R35 area, not because I'm not interested but because I have a lot of interests and just diving into the R35 sub forum was the easiest way of finding out what was going on. I also closely follow NAGTROC.

My first reaction was, where has the R35 chat gone, looked around, found it and decided it was a bad move.

Looking back at my posts I prefer to post when I have something of a technical nature to say, so usually that falls into one of the remaining R35 sub-categories. So my considered reaction is that this move is not so bad after all.  Just means that browsing the Forum is done in a slightly different way and will probably expose me to a broader range of GT-R topics.

So let's just all get back to talking about GT-R's:chuckle:


Rich


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

*GTROC!*

Maybe this could be the start of a GTROC membership sales drive! I have never really understood why someone who is happy to pay £50K plus for a car should then expect to use the site for free.........and moan about it when it's not just how they like it!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Rich-GT said:


> Looking back at my posts I prefer to post when I have something of a technical nature to say, so usually that falls into one of the remaining R35 sub-categories. So my considered reaction is that this move is not so bad after all.  Just means that browsing the Forum is done in a slightly different way and will probably expose me to a broader range of GT-R topics.
> 
> So let's just all get back to talking about GT-R's:chuckle:
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Neither do I, but you soon get used to the smell
> 
> mook


yes of my exhaust when i acclerate past you ...:smokin:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

entertaining read:thumbsup:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Cheers all, closing this thread. We will return Sept 1st


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

please note, the poll has gone live early

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123544-i...revious-generation-model-forums-bad-idea.html


----------

